# problems with clothes getting sun damage



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a unusual problem and wondered if any textile experts can advise me. To be honest to save on air costs I keep my luggage to a minimum, and leave my summer clothes in a dark area in cases in my flat in Egypt but to my dismay on my last visit to Egypt when I opened my cases most of my brand new white items were badly soiled with orange stains. My husband said because of the heat it had degraded the fabrics. Has anyone had this problem. I keep the blinds in the window closed minimising the sun but yes heat cannot be prevented


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

alexander4455 said:


> I have a unusual problem and wondered if any textile experts can advise me. To be honest to save on air costs I keep my luggage to a minimum, and leave my summer clothes in a dark area in cases in my flat in Egypt but to my dismay on my last visit to Egypt when I opened my cases most of my brand new white items were badly soiled with orange stains. My husband said because of the heat it had degraded the fabrics. Has anyone had this problem. I keep the blinds in the window closed minimising the sun but yes heat cannot be prevented


Hi....and yes i also have had the same problem but i only found mine after i had been back in the uk for awhile...i soaked mine on oxywhite....or vanish which is more or less the same thing but anything you can get for stain removal should do it.TBH i thought it was just something i had maybe been in contact with nice to know someone else has had the same problem.


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

alexander4455 said:


> I have a unusual problem and wondered if any textile experts can advise me. To be honest to save on air costs I keep my luggage to a minimum, and leave my summer clothes in a dark area in cases in my flat in Egypt but to my dismay on my last visit to Egypt when I opened my cases most of my brand new white items were badly soiled with orange stains. My husband said because of the heat it had degraded the fabrics. Has anyone had this problem. I keep the blinds in the window closed minimising the sun but yes heat cannot be prevented


Follow this link:

Why Do White Clothes Turn Yellow in Storage? | eHow.com


----------



## alexander4455 (Nov 18, 2008)

thats encouraging, actually Egypt has a substance whish is blue in colour and it makes things brilliant white, perhaps I will try that


----------

